

How Google Routes Around Outages - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/03/25/how-google-routes-around-outages/

======
sgoraya
Interesting article - I was affected by the apps outage which only lasted
about 1hour, so it was not that big of an issue. I suppose more than anything,
the biggest concern for Google are software bugs as opposed to hardware
issues...

Puts perspective on when we make updates to our production server! Although
the scale is obviously exponentially larger for google, outages and bugs makes
us all stress out in a similar manner ;)

